# Dubai visa on arrival



## James D (Jan 27, 2013)

HI I have been in Bahrain for about 3 months now as the business development manager for a leading IT supplier. I will be going to Dubai on the 1st of Feb on a business trip. I would like to know whether i am eligible for a visa on arrival? Please advice


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you have an Indian passport, I don't think so.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It depends on your visa job title. If it is 'senior' enough then yes,. Best to contact the UAE embassy in Bahrain to see if you are eligible.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have just seen from another post that you are coming here for work. Your company's PRO should be able to look into this for you.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you have a Bahrain residence/and or work visa stamped in your passport + card? If so it should no issue unless the rules have change yet again in the last few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## James D (Jan 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I have just seen from another post that you are coming here for work. Your company's PRO should be able to look into this for you.


The Embassy in Bahrain says i should get on arrival subject to the immigration officers decision. But when i had checked with Emirates Airlines they said that since I've only completed only 3 months here i may not be eligible.


----------



## James D (Jan 27, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Do you have a Bahrain residence/and or work visa stamped in your passport + card? If so it should no issue unless the rules have change yet again in the last few weeks. Good luck.


I'm on a work visa and my designation is fine too, so i guess they should allow.


----------

